# 2003 NBA Draft



## spook mma (Jun 16, 2003)

now, time for the most exciting part of the summer for Bulls, Nuggets, Raptors, etc., teams that are perrenial losers, what's going on in this draft?  Any rumors?  Will 'Melo go to the Nuggets or is there a trade on the way?


----------



## redfang (Jun 16, 2003)

I'm in Cleveland.  Everyone pretty much knows who the Cavs are taking.  They've gone from being the dog of the league to selling out their season.  I don't think anyone expects an 18 year old to turn the team around overnight, but people in Cleveland are excited about possibilities two, three, four years down the road.


----------



## spook mma (Jun 17, 2003)

wow, it must really suck to be an Ohio sports fan
   

but you guys got Carson Palmer and now Lebron.  I guess there's no where left to go but up....  :rofl: 

seriously though, any rumors about denver trading 'Melo?


----------



## redfang (Jun 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by spook mma _
> *wow, it must really suck to be an Ohio sports fan
> 
> 
> ...


 I don't know about the trade possibility.  You are right though, it does suck to be a sports fan in Ohio.


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jun 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by redfang _
> *... You are right though, it does suck to be a sports fan in Ohio. *



Yeah we've got the Browns and the Bengals what more could anyone ask for. This is why I stopped watching football.


----------



## spook mma (Jun 17, 2003)

lets not forget the Reds and Indians (although the Indians will be back).  how long do you think before griffey gets injured again?


----------

